# Podcast of me being interviewed



## Ian Whates (Aug 24, 2010)

Ooh, just leaned that the interview carried out on me yesterday is available for free download via iTunes and can be accessed via a link here, if anyone wants to listen to me blathering in response to probing questions about science fiction and writing: Podcast #6: The Sleeker, Sexier Podcast | A Books Blog


----------

